# Extended Warranty/GMPP



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

If you and your father both work at Chevy dealers then you'll know better than anyone else on these matters. 

Having said that I always buy GMPP - but will now buy GMEPP as GM's relationship with GMPP has sunset. 

I buy the maximum coverage, the longest term and the lowest deductible. 

I do this because I am a low risk / low grief kind of guy. 

It is buying an insurance policy. GM makes money on this product. That's why they sell it. 

Since buying my first car in 1985 I have been covered by GMPP. Overall I've probably broken even:

1984 6000 STE - my advantage
1988 Caprice 9C1 - my advantage
1996 Impala SS - GM's advantage
1999 Tahoe POC - GM's advantage
2008 DTS - GM's advantage
2014 Cruze Diesel - too soon to tell. Four years and 50,000 miles remaining coverage.


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

Tomko said:


> Having said that I always buy GMPP - but will now buy GMEPP as GM's relationship with GMPP has sunset.


I know that GMPP is now run by ALLY, but what is GMEPP? I've never heard of that before.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

jmlo96 said:


> I know that GMPP is now run by ALLY, but what is GMEPP? I've never heard of that before.


GMEPP is run by GM.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

From my perspective, you have 5 years and 100k on the drive train which is where the big dollars could be on a potential repair. Take the $2000 and put it in a separate account for repairs. Warranty is great and I do like it, but you are already covered pretty well, why prepay for something that could happen? I have 15k miles on my 15 CTD, I set a little money aside every month for potential repairs down the road. Drive more and worry less my friend.


----------



## Cruzen Vegas (Aug 27, 2015)

waste of money...Keep it


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

(1) James Black Cadillac Found online and called dealership up, (814) 472-9550 or web site, James Black Cadillac of Ebensburg PA | GM Extended Protection Plan Best Coverage = Platinum | Cadillac Protection Plan | Chevrolet Protection Plan | GMC Protection Plan | Buick Protection Plan | GM Extended Protection Plan :: Discounted Prices Availa
(2) 60 months / 90,000 miles
(3) $1150 + tax if applicable to your state, no tax for me in NC
(4) GMEPP Platinum Guard, $100 deductible
(5) Best price I have found. It seems that the GMPP will only be by Ally and not a GM warranty but GMEPP is a GM warranty and is linked to all GM dealerships in their system where Ally will not be after July 1st from what I have been told.


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

That is an awesome price. Did they say what all that plan doesn't cover? I haven't been able to find much on GMEPP.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

GMEPP is a third party company that is under contract to GM.......the coverages are significantly less and are price limited.

GMPP by Ally is the original GM Protection Plan and Ally is the financial arm of GM.....previously known as GMAC.
GMAC was repositioned by the corporation when the bank issues popped up in 2007/2009.

GM dealers that are highly CSI oriented avoid marketing the GMEPP programs......They are considered sheit and of the same caliber as any of the aftermarket companies.

Read the detailed exclusions page of a GMEPP......note there are many "we won't pay ifs" in the contract......pay particular attention to audio coverages and maximum payment limits.

Note that these exclusions do not exist with Major Guard.

Rob


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

jmlo96 said:


> That is an awesome price. Did they say what all that plan doesn't cover? I haven't been able to find much on GMEPP.


Yes, they list what isn't covered. If you contact them they will get right back to you. Very friendly to work with. I posted the list on here but can't find it now.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

BlueTopaz said:


> Yes, they list what isn't covered. If you contact them they will get right back to you. Very friendly to work with. I posted the list on here but can't find it now.


Make sure you are speaking with an authorized retailer of the GMPP or the GMEPP. They are not "very friendly" which makes me wonder who you are really talking with. These two polices can *only* be purchased from your GM Dealer. Talk with the F & I guy. I bought a GMPP with a $100 deductible for $1500. I returned it and had another area dealer beat the price by $500 for a Zero$ policy!


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

Robby said:


> GMEPP is a third party company that is under contract to GM.......the coverages are significantly less and are price limited.
> 
> GMPP by Ally is the original GM Protection Plan and Ally is the financial arm of GM.....previously known as GMAC.
> GMAC was repositioned by the corporation when the bank issues popped up in 2007/2009.
> ...


Wow, that's going to piss a lot of people off. Leave it to GM to mess that all up. All of this sounds like I'm just going to hedge my bets.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

GMPP is worth the money, especially if you get the Major Guard plan.

You get GM parts and it covers just about everything but maintenance wear items.

I work at a Chevy Dealership as well and deal with warranty work/authorizations all day.

If you want to look into aftermarket warranties, Zurich is great.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Did pay Menards 12 bucks for a two year warranty on a 200 buck dehumidifier, and Walmart 50 bucks for a three year warranty on a 1,000 buck HDTV.

If anything went wrong with them could bring these units back to the store and get a brand new one at the same price. In reality, was cheaper than having to pay a recycling charge on this crap if I had to get rid of it myself. Sure paid on that dehumidifier, unrepairable, left the old one and got a brand new one for free. Was also offered that same two year protection plan for 12 bucks extra, paid that.

Now if Walmart could charge 50 bucks on a 1000 buck HDTV for three years, GM should be able to charge a 1,000 bucks on a 20,000 buck vehicle and if they offered such a plan, would jump at it, just push in that old Cruze and drive out with a brand new one.

But what I was offered was a plan at three times the price with a list of exclusions the length of a football field, so said no thanks. 

You should invest in an electron microscope to read the fine print.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Eddy Cruze said:


> These two polices can *only* be purchased from your GM Dealer.


Nit-pick: These two polices can only be purchased from _A_ GM Dealer. It doesn't have to be the dealer you bought the car from or are planning to get it serviced by.

Do a Google search and you'll find dealers willing to work with you remotely to buy the plan you want.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

7yr/70,000 mile - aren't you really just paying for 2 years of extended coverage after the power train warranty is up? If they could give me 7yr/70,000 mile after five years I would buy it but for just 2 extras years it seems like a waste to me.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

In this example, a 7/70 is adding 2 years to your 5/100 powertrain coverage.

The 7/70 is essentially adding 4 years and 34 thousand miles to your base, 3/36 warranty with a few wear item exclusions.

Rob


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Received a letter about a month ago, panic, my five year powertrain warranty is soon to die, can cost me 1,500 bucks if my power window doesn't go up, found a nice spot in my trashcan for that letter.

Last week the power window in my Supra didn't go up, these are interlocking switches so while one person is trying to raise the window and the other is trying to lower it, this is sure to blow a fuse or a circuit breaker. Knew the problem was the switch on the other side, took all about 20 minutes to remove the switch, take it apart, burnished the contacts, like new again, so the window is going up now.

It was around 30 years ago I sold my valve grinder, cylinder boring equipment, and distributor tester. Moved to a new home with less garage space, and really wasn't using this stuff anymore, bit too expensive to buy a crankshaft grinder. Major problem with these new engines, well old ones as well is carbon build up, Seafoam takes care of this for me. Driving sanely and replacing fluids, drivetrains will last forever.

But the major reason for getting rid of vehicles for the last 40 years or so is road salt and severe body rust, in particular with unibody's, no such warranty for this, and replacing parts, nothing left to weld them to.

Other problems are seal leaks, sure have taking a liking to Lucas products, son was given a 2000 Taurus from his father-in-law with a 100K miles on it when they were starting off. AT was using a quart of AT fluid every 700 miles, one treatment of Lucas AT seal restorer stopped that, he actually put another 150K miles on that car without AT leaks.

Other problem are these single driver belt systems, major culprit is the AC compressor and not keeping your condenser clean, high side pressure skyrockets and puts that load on other series components, in particular the water pump. If you keep this clean, won't have these problems. Also limited lubricated ball bearings, pop the seals off these things, clean and use Wolf's high temperature red bearing grease, good for another 100 K miles, but just stand miles away from bearing made in China.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

ChevyGuy said:


> Nit-pick: These two polices can only be purchased from _A_ GM Dealer. It doesn't have to be the dealer you bought the car from or are planning to get it serviced by.
> 
> Do a Google search and you'll find dealers willing to work with you remotely to buy the plan you want.


*YOUR* dealer doesn't mean the one you bought your car from or the one that's closest?? I'd be careful buying online, have you seen how many different people claim to offer these plans and yes, ALLY will sell you one over the phone. The official GMEPP is sold direct by A GM dealer.


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

ChevyGuy said:


> Nit-pick: These two polices can only be purchased from _A_ GM Dealer. It doesn't have to be the dealer you bought the car from or are planning to get it serviced by.
> 
> Do a Google search and you'll find dealers willing to work with you remotely to buy the plan you want.



This is absolutely correct^^^ you can buy from any GM/Chevy dealer as its only an insurance policy or warranty. I've purchased many extended from other than my selling dealer and NEVER had an issue. You can get a GMPP or the new GMEPP for less than 1/2 of what the F&I is selling it for. The Corvette guys on my forums all go to a few guys who sell them and not their selling dealer .


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

DslGate said:


> This is absolutely correct^^^ you can buy from any GM/Chevy dealer as its only an insurance policy or warranty. I've purchased many extended from other than my selling dealer and NEVER had an issue. You can get a GMPP or the new GMEPP for less than 1/2 of what the F&I is selling it for. The Corvette guys on my forums all go to a few guys who sell them and not their selling dealer .


Any idea where to find these guys? I'd buy the GMPP warranty if it were closer to 1 thousand. When I called up Ally about GMPP that's when they gave me the 2 grand quote.


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

jmlo96 said:


> Any idea where to find these guys? I'd buy the GMPP warranty if it were closer to 1 thousand. When I called up Ally about GMPP that's when they gave me the 2 grand quote.



Greg Bell in Ann Arbor is one of them. There's another guy in the great Midwest too but name escapes me.


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

BlueTopaz said:


> (1) James Black Cadillac Found online and called dealership up, (814) 472-9550 or web site, James Black Cadillac of Ebensburg PA | GM Extended Protection Plan Best Coverage = Platinum | Cadillac Protection Plan | Chevrolet Protection Plan | GMC Protection Plan | Buick Protection Plan | GM Extended Protection Plan :: Discounted Prices Availa
> (2) 60 months / 90,000 miles
> (3) $1150 + tax if applicable to your state, no tax for me in NC
> (4) GMEPP Platinum Guard, $100 deductible
> (5) Best price I have found. It seems that the GMPP will only be by Ally and not a GM warranty but GMEPP is a GM warranty and is linked to all GM dealerships in their system where Ally will not be after July 1st from what I have been told.


Quickly reading through the extensive exclusions list I notices that it does not cove exhaust, emissions or sensors... For us CTD owners that is the main threat so the GMEPP probably wouldn't help us much if at all...


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

So here's an update, I ended up purchasing the GMEPP Platinum Protection plan from James Black Cadillac. They had awesome prices, and I couldn't be happier with the deal I got. I decided to go with a 72 month/60 thousand mile plan because I only drive about 10k a year. So my car will be warrantied until 2022 or 80,500 miles. 

A little inside scoop for those wondering, GMPP will no longer be a part of GM's computer system in a few months. They will become just another 3rd party warranty company. I wouldn't hesitate to do business with James Black Cadillac again. They made the entire process painless, and I feel I got probably the best deal possible.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

jmlo96 said:


> So here's an update, I ended up purchasing the GMEPP Platinum Protection plan from James Black Cadillac. They had awesome prices, and I couldn't be happier with the deal I got. I decided to go with a 72 month/60 thousand mile plan because I only drive about 10k a year. So my car will be warrantied until 2022 or 80,500 miles.
> 
> A little inside scoop for those wondering, GMPP will no longer be a part of GM's computer system in a few months. They will become just another 3rd party warranty company. I wouldn't hesitate to do business with James Black Cadillac again. They made the entire process painless, and I feel I got probably the best deal possible.


Can you share the price of the plan you just bought. The GMPP will continue to still be a little more than just another third party plan, your Dealership will have the # on speed dialccasion14:


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Can you share the price of the plan you just bought. The GMPP will continue to still be a little more than just another third party plan, your Dealership will have the # on speed dialccasion14:


1195 dollars for my plan, with a 100 dollar deductable. To me, that's pretty much what I see single repairs cost at my dealer. So it was a no brainer.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

From a realistic point of view July 4th, 2016 started your 3rd year of Ownership?


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

boraz said:


> you didnt check your dipstick this entire time?


 yes I did & it did seem high like the mechanic who did it seems. I also give these so called GM techs a $5 every time they did my oil change too. I feel that service sucks not only in dealerships but a lot of places. I rather just do it myself. those so called GM techs didn't even just pull out a ratchet a socket & 1 extension to tighten the bolts on the oil pan to stop it from weaping. bottom line a warranty is only as good as the company honoring it. I know they will claim anything not to pay out of pocket from the company. insurance same boat.


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

Eddy Cruze said:


> From a realistic point of view July 4th, 2016 started your 3rd year of Ownership?
> 
> View attachment 204481


From a realistic point of view Most of the time the dealership holds the car for days as inmy case also & GM knows this cause it’s in the paperwork on deliver date& sale date. Bottom line it’s an oil change I paid for GM said screw you onthe last day & then had the balls to say pay for it then have me chase mymoney? WTF really GM dropped the ball 100% IMO. I called my buddy who’s goodfriend works @ the big Lexus dealer near me & said that is crazy but alsosaid that’s GM for you. Bottom line companies weasel out of their obligation alot of time. Not only deanships other companies do this too. Well the BBBcomplaint is all I can do & a complaint to the attorney general too. The worstpart on the cars is the interior for me. So many clips tabs etc. THAT’S MY FROM A REALISTIC POINT OF VIEW ^^^FROM A CASH CUSTY TOO L


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I think gm should have paid for the change, but honestly ranting and raving about how bad gm is a little out of line in my view, I have NEVER had a warranty claim denied. Take a chill pill my friend.


----------



## lysaliman (Aug 31, 2016)

jmlo96 said:


> Has anyone had experience with buying a GMPP for their Cruze? My Cruze is about to be 2 years old next month and I currently have about 17,800 miles on it. I called GMPP today and their quote was a little over $2000 for a 7 year 70K mile full plan with no deductible. I plan on keeping the Cruze for a long time, probably until it's about ready to be landfill.
> 
> So here are my 3 questions
> 
> ...


Extended warranties are just a waste of money. Items excluded: windshield, headlights, or light bulbs. Tires, brakes, and shocks are nearly excluded too. A car with good reliable record doesn't need extended warranty.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

bostonboy said:


> bottom line I was in the time frame & this thread was about GMPP right? this is my experience. sorry if I hurt ur felling indy  I am pro GM but there service leave little to be happy about IMO. warranty to me is like that jerry Seinfeld eps. a reservation is only good if someone keeps it. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A7uvttu8ct0


Yes, this thread is about GMPP. 

No, oil changes are not covered by GMPP. 

So, your posts are not related to the topic of this thread.

New dedicated thread created and relevant posts moved: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ge...oy-rants-about-30-oil-change.html#post2559201


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

lysaliman said:


> Extended warranties are just a waste of money. Items excluded: windshield, headlights, or light bulbs. Tires, brakes, and shocks are nearly excluded too. A car with good reliable record doesn't need extended warranty.


It depends on the exact coverage. I wouldn't expect wear items such as tires and brakes to be covered, but failed (not worn) shocks can be covered. You need to read and understand the complete contract before signing. Don't be this idiot:


----------



## BlakeCary (Jan 11, 2017)

I got the Major Guard 7/70 w/$100 deductable for my 14 Cruze. I bought it with 30k on her and got negotiated the price of it when I bought it. I think I paid $1500 for it. IMO I think it's 100% worth it, the list of things covered is huge. AND it covers a loaner car. If out of town it pays for hotel and other expenses, plus more.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

